# ms in usa ? biomedical engineering for mbbs is it possible



## gauravsuneja (Aug 10, 2008)

This is to inquire about the prerequisite qualification for enrollment
in masters in biomedical  engineering
i am an international student in india
my GRE score is 920(cat) and TOEFL score is 94 (ibt) .and i am graduate
in medicine and surgery(M.B.B.S) from a reputed government university fo
india

do i have to do a bridging course for entering into the graduate program
or these qualification are enough ?
The finances i can garner is  $25000 -30000 for the whole course


----------



## NucleusKore (Aug 10, 2008)

Visit petersons.com go through the biomedical requirements there.

No there is no bridging course

Your GRE score is a bit low, I scored 1100 in GRE (cat) and 114/120 in TOEFL and am still trying to get into a PhD program.

Maybe you should try the GRE again, you will get better funding.


----------



## gauravsuneja (Aug 10, 2008)

i tried to contact many but none of them even told what r the requirement degree for biomedical engineering's and what gre score they would accept .only toefl scores r given on most of sites


----------



## NucleusKore (Aug 11, 2008)

Go to *www.petersons.com/

Under Quick links click on Graduate Schools

In the search box select
1. Choose a Graduate School Subject Area - Biological and biomedical sciences
2. Choose a Graduate School Program - Biomedical engineering
3. Degree/Award Level - Master's
4. Location - United States

139 schools will match your criteria

Let's take the first one - Case Western Reserve University 

Click visit website button

In the website, in the menu on the left, click schools and programs->case school of engineering

Then in that page, in the menu on the left, departments and faculty->Biomedical

Then in that page, in the menu above, graduate->prospective students

Now read that paragraph



> Students admitted to our BME graduate eduation program typically have a B.S. or M.S. in engineering, natural sciences, or mathematical sciences. A minimal mathematical background includes calculus through differential equations; a minimal science & engineering background includes a combined total of three years of physical, chemical, and engineering sciences.



This is how you search all colleges. It's a lot of work but only *you* have to do it for yourself.

All the best


----------

